# Log burners/stoves



## walter jumba (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi everyone,
this is my first time on this forum, so hope i get things right!!
My wife and i really love greece and have settled to buy property in beautiful kefalonia. 
This is our seconed one as we had an apartment in agostoli for over 2 years , sold , and bought this one which we've had for over 3 years.

We would like to change the open fire to a log burning stove.
As the only sales outlet seems to be a place in peratata, does anyone know of others.

If we can give any advice on other items, please ask us

thanks everyone
wj


----------



## john111 (Mar 17, 2010)

Walter,

I have two wood burners in my Greek house. They are both from Spain and both work very well. In the living room I have a double burner having the ability to open the front doors, so its really like an open log fire. In the kitchen I have a burner with a back boiler. It heats all the house during winter. We can also cook on it. Both are nice pieces of furniture being stove enameled in Black.

I bought both units in Volos. They were a lot cheaper than similar UK models. I would recommend wood burners.


John 111




walter jumba said:


> Hi everyone,
> this is my first time on this forum, so hope i get things right!!
> My wife and i really love greece and have settled to buy property in beautiful kefalonia.
> This is our seconed one as we had an apartment in agostoli for over 2 years , sold , and bought this one which we've had for over 3 years.
> ...


----------



## walter jumba (Jun 1, 2010)

*Reply*

Hi john111,
thank you for you're reply. 
I never thought about a log burner with double doors, as i was just looking at the tall type, like most of the ones i've seen in resturants on the island.
With all the electricity cuts in winter i can see the use of one that you can cook on too !!
Think i might get a price to send one from here or some where else in europe.
Thank you for the advice
regards 
wj


----------



## Skiathian (Sep 12, 2010)

Where in Volos did you obtain the woodburners ?


----------



## nickdh (Sep 25, 2010)

*volos wodburnerw*



john111 said:


> Walter,
> 
> I have two wood burners in my Greek house. They are both from Spain and both work very well. In the living room I have a double burner having the ability to open the front doors, so its really like an open log fire. In the kitchen I have a burner with a back boiler. It heats all the house during winter. We can also cook on it. Both are nice pieces of furniture being stove enameled in Black.
> 
> ...


Hi. We have a house in Pelion and want to buy a woodburner in Volos. Can you remember where you bought your woodburners? Any contact info would be very much appreciated.

nickdh


----------



## Skiathian (Sep 12, 2010)

nickdh

I finally tracked down the details of the companies in Volos

Dimitris Moystakes
Telephone 24210 39140

ΑΛΕΞΙΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ 

28ης Οκτωβρίου - Αγριά Μαγνησίας 
Τηλ.: 24280 91174 
ΒΟΛΟΣ
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΑΜΠΛΕΚΟΥ ΤΑΞ. ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΑ 

Ιάσωνος 22 - Βόλος Τ.Κ 38500 
Τηλ.: 24210 31736 
ΒΟΛΟΣ
ΕΛΛΑΔΑ


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Skiathian said:


> nickdh
> 
> I finally tracked down the details of the companies in Volos
> 
> ...


Do you have the brand name too please? It seems like an interesting thing for the house rather than the open fire place.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## Skiathian (Sep 12, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Do you have the brand name too please? It seems like an interesting thing for the house rather than the open fire place.
> 
> Thanks
> Dina


Hi Dina

Even better !

Ordered one from Athens on Monday arrived here Friday lunctime despite the strikes. Contacted company and credited account of the seller by inter bank transfer. Paid local agent for delivery 

See: kostasmitsionis.gr/index.php

Excellent service, and am looking at it right now ...

I bought the Regina chimney style, kostasmitsionis.gr/index.php?target=products&product_id=29833 

my friend bought the Athos Cast Iron Wood-burning stove T30 kostasmitsionis.gr/index.php?target=products&product_id=29812

They are the same price, and are made in Thessaloniki, and are solid cast iron.

They really throw out the heat, do not recess them into the fireplace or you loose the benefit. square or chimney style both load either from the top or front. Remember as much of the chimney pipe you retain in the room, you retain the heat.

Hope this helps ...


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Skiathian said:


> Hi Dina
> 
> Even better !
> 
> ...



Thanks Skiathian,

wish I knew about this yesterday. My husband is in Athens but leaving early tomorrow.
Are these considered safe for a wooden house? In the US, at least some States, you cannot get insurance if you have a working wood burning stove.

A friend was telling us they make their own logs from old newspapers.


----------



## Skiathian (Sep 12, 2010)

theresoon said:


> Thanks Skiathian,
> 
> wish I knew about this yesterday. My husband is in Athens but leaving early tomorrow.
> Are these considered safe for a wooden house? In the US, at least some States, you cannot get insurance if you have a working wood burning stove.
> ...


The website and sales support are great so no need for hubby to go there unless required. Beware of chinese copies of the units, these van be found in some of the supermarkets on the mainland.

Insurance - speak to your insurer, but these are widely used in Greece in older properties. Make sure if you have an older house, the pipe where it exits the wall (If not the chimney) is protected by fireproof cement. some of the interior fabrication of older houses is flammable.

Compressed newspapers make excellent fire logs, however the online versions do not burn as well as the paper version


----------



## jonus1 (Jun 24, 2010)

walter jumba said:


> Hi john111,
> thank you for you're reply.
> I never thought about a log burner with double doors, as i was just looking at the tall type, like most of the ones i've seen in resturants on the island.
> With all the electricity cuts in winter i can see the use of one that you can cook on too !!
> ...


have a look at this company
Fireplaces energy fireplaces heating wood Greece Greek market Laudel Godin hergom invicta totem prity save cadel


----------

